# [OT] Lieblingsmusik beim Arbeiten/lernen

## trikolon

hallo.

mich würde es interessieren welche musik ihr nebenbei zum arbeiten bzw lernen hört.

ich für meinen teil höre mir zur zeit sehr gerne Dredg und Porcupine Tree an. werden wohl die wenigsten kennen, is recht rockig mit viel harmonie.

bin gespannt was ihr so hört.

gruss Trikolon

----------

## amne

Drum & Bass.

----------

## manuels

hamburger schule, 60ies und 70ies, viel rock [ich meine, so nennt sich heut zu tage alles was nicht gerade pop ist] 

-> also indi-rock

und ab und zu ein bisschen jazz

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Beim Programmieren macht sich Disturbed oder Apocalyptica ganz gut  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

möglichst ohne gesang und slow beat, alles andere ist ablenkend, weil ich sonst gerne mal mitsinge  :Smile: 

morcheeba geht grad noch so zb

----------

## giga89

musikrichtungen kann man schwer sagen...

zum einen kann ich gut bei buena vista social club lernen, andererseits bei ...and you will know us by the trail of dead

auf jeden fall keine deutschsprachige musik, da die nur ablenkt

----------

## _hephaistos_

beim lernen und konzentriertem programmieren KEINE musik -> lenkt alles ab.

beim arbeiten - hauptsaechlich irish folk.

aber auch mal ein paar witzige sachen oder so wie zB: http://www.last.fm/user/hephaistos

----------

## Fauli

Hin und wieder den Salsa Stream oder Radio Rivendell.

----------

## Sourcecode

Beim Lernen -> Keine Musik

Beim Arbeiten ->  Rock oder Elektro

Generell ->  $Musikrichtung

Ich bin Sehr Flexibel und höhre so zimlich alles.... ich schaue gerne über den Tellerand und hasse es mich 1ner Richtung anzuschliessen.

Generell bin ich im "Schwarzen Bereich" zuhause, höhre aber auch HipHop  :Wink:  oder GOA.... 

Ansonsten...

IN METAL WE TRUST

Oder im Industrial.... oder im Noise.... oder im Wave.... oder im Irish folk... oder oder ode.r..

----------

## Masta Pete

Beim Programmieren/Arbeiten/Lernen kommt für mich nur Metal, Nu Metal, Crossover und hin und wieder Punk Rock, Irish Punk in frage. Um etwas genauer zu werden, höre ich System of a Down, In Flames, SlipKnot, Linkin Park, Limp BizKit, Julia(nicht Juli!! Julia ist eine Österreichische Punk Rock Band), Flogging Molly uä. Ich würd mal meinen ich bin auch so ziemlich offen für jede Musikrichtung. Techno uä.

lg

pete

----------

## b3cks

Beim lernen: nix -> lenkt ab

Proggen: worauf ich grad Lust hab -> gute Laune -> Inspiration

Allgemein: MetalCore, (Melodic) Black- & Death-Metal, aber gute Mischungen wie Machine Head gehen auch  :Wink: 

Metal Will Never Die!

----------

## misterjack

Metal, so alles mögliche, hauptsächlich aber Black & Death

----------

## Anarcho

In letzter Zeit sehr viel System of a Down, im Moment beim Programmieren Megaherz.

Aber auch gerne Rammstein und guten alten Metal (Iron Maiden, Iced Earth, Savatage, ...)

Für meine andere Seite: 50er Swing und Rock'a'Billy

----------

## Louisdor

Je nach Stimmung:

- Jazz: http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1010

- Trance: http://218.145.28.80:6000

- Funk: http://62.250.7.133:8000

Beim Arbeiten aber meistens Jazz, lenkt nicht so sehr ab.

Hin und wieder auch mal eine Classic CD (Konzerte, keine Opern)  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Inte

TripHop, Funk, Jazz aus meiner FLAC-Sammlung. Ansonsten verschiedene Radiosender via DAB.

----------

## Hilefoks

Allgemein: Metal, Punk, Folk

Lernen & Arbeiten: weniger anstrengendes wie Apocalyptica, Loreena McKennitt u.ä.

----------

## sen~

Acid-Jazz, Ambient, Drum & Bass, Lo-fi, Trip-Hop

----------

## Roff

beim coden: alles in Richtung Metal und punk. dabei gehts einfach am besten.

sonst: EBM, Industrial oder Jazz (  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## reyneke

Ich hab 'nen sehr breiten Musikgeschmack; ab und zu tritt mal eine Richtung in den Vordergrund. Gerade habe ich eine Ska-Phase abgeschlossen, der eine GlamRock-Phase voranging, und widme mich grade wieder Funk, DnB, Triphop und Acid-Jazz (Danke NovaleX für den Link). 

Manchmal müssen aber auch Exoten wie Element Of Crime und Lou Reed sein.

Ich bin nicht wirklich auf eine Musikrichtung festgelegt, aber höre  sehr gerne gute Musik.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## sen~

@reyneke

Ska beim Lernen/Programmieren?!

Ich könnte wohl keinen Gedankengang zu Ende führen, ohne dabei diverse rhythmische bewegungen zu machen   :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Aehm.. Ich habe nichtmal Ahnung wie all die Stilrichtungen heissen, welche ich höre  :Smile: 

Prinzipiell hängt es bei mir von der Stimmung ab. Klassische Musik (also so richtig Beethoven, Mozart und co.) gehört da genau so dazu wie Rammstein. Also eigentlich höre ich mir alles an was mir gefällt  :Smile: 

Momentan habe ich grad so eine Progressive Rock Phase und höre mir Zeugs von Dream Theater, Rick Wakeman u.v.m. an. Aber ich sammle auch Musik aus Computerspielen. Da gibt es z.B. ganz heisse Scheiben in Max Payne 1+2 oder die Musik von Silent Hill.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## musv

Hängt von der Stimmung hab:

Manchmal eher ruhige Sachen: Enigma oder Cafe del Mar sind da genial. Besonders die Aria-Sachen von Cafe del Mar.

Wenn's eher bissel Hintergrundgedudel sein soll, find ich Heather Nova und und Tori Amos ganz gut.

Richtig Spaß machts aber nur mit: Graveworm, Tristania und Sirenia  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

 *theche wrote:*   

> weil ich sonst gerne mal mitsinge 

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch, aber bei Bands wie Amon Amarth etc. geht das zum Glück nicht mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

Dead Can Dance

Deine Lakaien

Rammstein

Type'o'Negative

Qntal

Aphex Twin (letzteres allerdings eher selten, da manchmal recht störend).

----------

## Arudil

Beim Lernen und Programmieren (nja, bei mir is das eben bisschen PHP Skripterei) keine Musik; lenkt wirklich ab.

Wenn ich rumsurf und lese, "ausländisch"-sprachige ( :Wink: ) oder instrumentale musik. Sonst vermischt sich Songtext und Lesetext :-/

Und sonst: alles ausser Hiphop & Tekkno \o/

----------

## m.b.j.

Ich kann selbst nichmehr bestimmen WAS ich da alles höre, gilt nur die Grundrichtung:

Geistige Anstrengung -> ohne Gesang langsam (treibend  :Wink:  )

Sonstige Aktivität -> Laut mit Gesang!

----------

## Moorenkopf

wenn Konzentration angesagt ist Sachen wie Wamdue Project

----------

## MatzeOne

Wenn ich mich konzentrieren muss und trotzdem das Bedürfnis nach "Hintergrundgedudel" hab, dann schmeiß ich meine sonst gespielten Songs aus der Playlist und hör Klassik oder Thai-Orchester. Ansonsten wenn's bissl lockerer zugehen darf (Programmieren z.B.), dann hör ich zur Zeit vermehrt mein derzeitiges Lieblingsalbum "With Teeth" von "Nine Inch Nails".

----------

## boris64

Alles, was laut ist und grundsätzlich nie im Radio läuft.

Meist Drum'n'Bass, empfehlenswert ist hier 

z.B. der Radiostream von http://bassdrive.com (Stream-zum-Anklicken)

PS: Wer gerne FPS spielt, sollte mal Klassik dazu ausprobieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bladus

Bunt gemischt aus dem Metal/Rock-Bereich.

Zur Zeit aber verstärkt eher Melodic Death und Metalcore.

----------

## reyneke

 *sen~ wrote:*   

> @reyneke
> 
> Ska beim Lernen/Programmieren?!
> 
> Ich könnte wohl keinen Gedankengang zu Ende führen, ohne dabei diverse rhythmische bewegungen zu machen  

 

Naja, so direkt beim Lernen nu nich - eher zwischendurch, um 'nen klaren Kopf zu machen. Wobei diverse rhytmische Bewegungen natürlich nicht ausbleiben. In Maßen betrieben dient aber auch das der Erholung  :Very Happy: . Außerdem bin ich wohl auch ein "kinetischer" (hieß das so?) Lerntyp.

Keep on skanking!

reyneke.

----------

## b3cks

 *bladus wrote:*   

> Bunt gemischt aus dem Metal/Rock-Bereich.
> 
> Zur Zeit aber verstärkt eher Melodic Death und Metalcore.

 

Kannst du mal ein paar Bands nennen? Vielleicht ist mir ja was Gutes entgangen.

Brauche mal wieder neue Musik.  :Wink: 

----------

## ralix

Punk und HardCore

MfG Ralix

----------

## SkaaliaN

eigentlich alles außer Schlager und Co.

----------

## bladus

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *bladus wrote:*   Bunt gemischt aus dem Metal/Rock-Bereich.
> 
> Zur Zeit aber verstärkt eher Melodic Death und Metalcore. 
> 
> Kannst du mal ein paar Bands nennen? Vielleicht ist mir ja was Gutes entgangen.
> ...

 

Bullet For My Valentine - The Poison

Calico System - They Live

Roadrunner United - The All-Star Sessions

The Duskfall - Lifetime Supply of Guilt

Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?

Nur um mal ein paar zu nennen... gibt sicherlich noch andere gute

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *bladus wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *bladus wrote:*   Bunt gemischt aus dem Metal/Rock-Bereich.
> 
> Zur Zeit aber verstärkt eher Melodic Death und Metalcore. 
> 
> Kannst du mal ein paar Bands nennen? Vielleicht ist mir ja was Gutes entgangen.
> ...

 

-Amon Amarth

-Cryptopsy

-Finntroll

-Moonsorrow

-Naglfar

-Nagelfar

-Slayer

-Bathory

-Children of Bodem

-In Flames

-Defones

-Hypocrisy

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Amon Amarth
> 
> -Cryptopsy
> ...

 

Es geht um Melodic Death und Metalcore.

Amon Amarth - stink normaler Death Metal

Cryptopsy - irgendwas Death Metal   :Cool: 

Finntroll - Viking Metal

Moonsorrow - Pagan Metal

Naglfar - Melodic Black Metal (sehr guter sogar)

Slayer - Schläior ist Trash Metal

Bathory - Black/Viking-Mix Metal irgendwas

Children of Bodem - ist zwar Meldoc Death, wurde aber schon genannt (und die sollte man auch kennen)

In Flames - ist auch Melodic Death, kennt aber auch jeder

Defones - meinst du Deftones? Die machen Crossover-Shice (meine Meinung)

Hypocris - wenn du Hypocrisy meinst, die spielen auch normalen Death

Aber danke.

----------

## SkaaliaN

sorry für ein paar schreibfehler. bin auf der arbeit und hab da auch nicht so die zeit. ich wollte auch nur ein paar bands posten..die waren nicht auf eine richtung bezogen. dafür kenne ich mich mit den unterteilungen auch zu schlecht aus..muss ich ehrlich sagen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> sorry für ein paar schreibfehler. bin auf der arbeit und hab da auch nicht so die zeit. ich wollte auch nur ein paar bands posten..die waren nicht auf eine richtung bezogen. dafür kenne ich mich mit den unterteilungen auch zu schlecht aus..muss ich ehrlich sagen 

 

Is ja auch eigentlich wurscht.   :Wink:  Also das mit der Genre-Unterteilung. Die Bands sind ansonsten bekannt und gut.

----------

## SkaaliaN

kennst du noch empfehlenswerte bands? hab da immer ein ohr offen

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> kennst du noch empfehlenswerte bands? hab da immer ein ohr offen

 

Welche Richtung denn genau? Wie oben genannt? Bin da recht vielseitig. Aber hier mal ein paar Sachen, die ich so höre:

Anthrax

Broilers

Caliban

Cataract

Chimaira

Dark Tranquility

Devildriver

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter

Dicipline

Dissesction

Dornenreich

Dunkelgrafen

Eisregen

Enthroned

Fear Factory

Graveworm

Hatesphere

Heaven Shall Burn

Helltrain

Kataklysm

Killswitch Engage

Machine Head

Marduk

Nightwish

Old Man's Child

Opeth

Pro-Pain

Rammstein

Richthofen

Siebenbürgen

Soilwork

----------

## SkaaliaN

sowas wie nightwish wäre cool..  :Wink:  die richtung meine ich.

Danke.

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> sowas wie nightwish wäre cool..  die richtung meine ich.
> 
> Danke.

 

Also Nightwish ist mal echt eine Ausnahme in meiner Sammlung. Die einzigen Bands, die in diese Richtung gehen und die ich kenne sind Within Temptation und Edenbridge. Vielleicht noch Evanescence.

----------

## SkaaliaN

das Problem: die meisten CD's von den Gruppen sind im CD'Laden nicht erhältlich =/  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> das Problem: die meisten CD's von den Gruppen sind im CD'Laden nicht erhältlich =/ 

 

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier gibt es diverse Underground/Subkulturen-Läden die auch solche CDs haben. Ansonsten online bestellen.

www.nuclearblast.de / www.emp.de / www.metalmerchant.com

----------

## Anarcho

 *Scup wrote:*   

> sowas wie nightwish wäre cool..  die richtung meine ich.
> 
> Danke.

 

Auf nem Nightwish Konzert spielten After Forever als Vorband. Die haben mir besser gefallen als Nightwish (OK, ich finde Nightwish ja auch nicht soo toll).

Aber die schon von der Musik ähnlich.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   sowas wie nightwish wäre cool..  die richtung meine ich.
> 
> Danke. 
> 
> Also Nightwish ist mal echt eine Ausnahme in meiner Sammlung. Die einzigen Bands, die in diese Richtung gehen und die ich kenne sind Within Temptation und Edenbridge. Vielleicht noch Evanescence.

 

ausser den bereits genannten waeren wohl noch

leaves eyes

after forever

nemesea

epica

visions of atlantis

theatre of tragedy

Xandria

zu erwaehnen... und soooo unbekannt sind die auch nicht, ein paar davon wirst du in nem gut sortierten plattenladen auch finden, ansonsten musst bei online stores schauen, ich glaub die bieten auch meistens hoerproben an, damit du weisst was du kaufst

oder schau in dem laden mal nach samplern... und einfach reinhoeren was dir gefaellt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar..vielen dank..  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

Ich höre zu so ziemlich jeder Gelegenheit irgendwas aus meiner Sammlung. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was ich davon gerade als mp3 auf dem Rechner habe.

Grüße

Poly

----------

## nabla²

Zum Lernen/Arbeiten:

Wenns schnell und gut werden soll, dann keine Musik!

Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann alle, was ich habe (s.u.). So langsam habe ich herausgefunden, wo ich bei meinem Keyboard rhythmisch raufschlagen muss, damit es lautesten klackt.  :Wink: 

Ansonsten:

So ziemlich alles außer Sprechmusik und Techno, also

Klassik (aber nicht zu klassisch, also kein Mozart (eher Beethoven), Strawinsky, Soundtracks,...)

Rockigere Sachen (System of a Down, Apocalyptica (finde die beiden neusten nicht so prickelnd), Ärzte, Terrorgruppe, ....)

Eher Pop (aber nicht zu poppig, also z.B. Radiohead, die sind ja so toll..., Tocotronic,...)

usw. (wie Buena Vista Social Club, Franz. Chansons, ...)

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *nabla² wrote:*   

> Zum Lernen/Arbeiten:
> 
> Wenns schnell und gut werden soll, dann keine Musik!
> 
> Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann alle, was ich habe (s.u.). So langsam habe ich herausgefunden, wo ich bei meinem Keyboard rhythmisch raufschlagen muss, damit es lautesten klackt. 
> ...

 

zum lernen kann ich auch keine musik ertragen..beim arbeiten aber problemlos...das wäre kein thema...

----------

## dalu

 *amne wrote:*   

> Drum & Bass.

 

dito, gerne auch guten alten acid

klassik lenkt zu sehr ab

chillout,ambient usw da schläfst ein

bei metal kannich mich nicht konzentrieren, hör ich meist zum schlafengehen.

world music ist auch ganz gut mal als abwechslung, ist erfrischend aber nicht ermüdend.

----------

